# στα πλαίσια ή στο πλαίσιο



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

Είναι ένα ερώτημα που συζητιέται συχνά, αλλά μου άρεσε η σύντομη απάντηση που έδωσε σήμερα ο Κ. Βαλεοντής στο τρανσλάτουμ:

Όταν το πλαίσιο είναι *ένα*: *στο πλαίσιο*
όταν τα πλαίσια είναι *περισσότερα *από ένα: *στα πλαίσια*

Παραδείγματα:

α. *Στο πλαίσιο *της *Οδηγίας R&TTE *της ΕΕ, κάθε ραδιοεξοπλισμός οφείλει να πληροί ορισμένες απαιτήσεις σχετικά με το φάσμα συχνοτήτων στο οποίο λειτουργεί. Ο ίδιος, όμως, εξοπλισμός ενδέχεται να εμπίπτει *στα πλαίσια *και άλλων Οδηγιών, όπως π.χ. της *Οδηγίας Χαμηλής Τάσης *και της *Οδηγίας Ηλεκτρομαγνητικής Συμβατότητας*.

β. Κάθε επιχείρηση οφείλει να κινείται μέσα *στα πλαίσια *των νόμων του κράτους στο οποίο δραστηριοποιείται. Κάθε επιχείρηση οφείλει να κινείται μέσα *στο πλαίσιο* της νομιμότητας.​

Είναι ο κανόνας που ακολουθώ χοντρικά όταν θέλω να δείξω ότι είμαι προσεκτικός. Με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη: «στα πλαίσια» εφόσον ο πληθυντικός που ακολουθεί δεν μπορεί να εκληφθεί σαν ένα σύνολο, π.χ. _στο πλαίσιο των νόμων_ ή, στο ΛΚΝ, _στο πλαίσιο των κανόνων της κοινωνίας και της ηθικής_.

Η Άννα Ιορδανίδου είναι, πάντως, πιο χαλαρή στο βιβλίο της _Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες_:
Χρησιμοποιείται εναλλακτικά ο ενικός και ο πληθυντικός: _Διαλέξεις στο πλαίσιο / στα πλαίσια του Έτους Αστρονομίας 2009_. Η χρήση του πληθυντικού πιθανόν να προέκυψε κατ’ αναλογία με «τα όρια».​
Το ΛΝΕΓ χρησιμοποιεί τον ενικό, αλλά έχει χορταστική σημείωση:

*στο πλαίσιο ή στα πλαίσια;* Η φράση αποτελεί νεολογισμό της Ελληνικής, που προήλθε πιθανότατα από το γαλλ. *dans le cadre de(s)* και ενισχύθηκε από το αγγλ. *within the frame of *(που πιθανόν να προέρχεται και αυτό από τη Γαλλική). Και στις δύο γλώσσες η φράση απαντά σε ενικό, πράγμα που είναι λογικό, όταν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς τη λ. πλαίσιο (γαλλ. cadre, πβ. _κάδρο, _αγγλ. frame). Από αυτή την άποψη φαίνεται προτιμότερη η χρήση τής φράσης σε ενικό: _Η απόφαση ελήφθη στο πλαίσιο τής αγροτικής_ _πολιτικής που ακολουθεί η κυβέρνηση. _Ωστόσο, από την αντίστοιχη και καθαρώς ελληνική φράση *μέσα στα όρια* ή *εντός των ορίων *_(Η απόφαση ελήφθη εντός των ορίων τής αγροτικής πολιτικής που χάραξε η κυβέρνηση) _χρησιμοποιήθηκε η φράση αναλογικά σε πληθυντικό: _Είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να κινηθούμε στα πλαίσια των οικονομικών δυνατοτήτων που επιτρέπει ο προϋπολογισμός του Ιδρύματος. _Σήμερα στη χρήση τείνει να καθιερωθεί μάλλον η φράση *στα πλαίσια *και οι δύο φράσεις μπορούν να εναλλαχθούν με την αντίστοιχη ελληνική φράση _«Είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να κινηθούμε *εντός των ορίων *των οικονομικών...» _ή —για να αποφύγουμε τις αλλεπάλληλες γενικές— μπορούμε να πούμε: _«...να κινηθούμε *μέσα στα όρια *των οικονομικών...» _ή και απλώς _«...να κινηθούμε *εντός *των οικονομικών δυνατοτήτων...»._​
Σημειώνω αυτό που λέει η σημείωση («στη χρήση τείνει να καθιερωθεί μάλλον η φράση *στα πλαίσια*»), που σημαίνει ότι έχουμε πάψει να βλέπουμε το πλαίσιο σαν… κάδρο. Όπως είπα, το ίδιο το ΛΝΕΓ στους ορισμούς και τα παραδείγματά του χρησιμοποιεί τον ενικό (μόνο 2 «στα πλαίσια», π.χ. _κίνηση στρατεύματος στα πλαίσια τακτικής_, κάπου 180 «στο πλαίσιο»). Ωστόσο, για να σας απενοχοποιήσω περισσότερο, στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε την αντίστροφη εικόνα: 7 «στο πλαίσιο», π.χ. _διαγωγή: ο τρόπος που ενεργεί, που συμπεριφέρεται κάποιος στο πλαίσιο των κανόνων της κοινωνίας και της ηθικής_· _στο πλαίσιο της εκδήλωσης / μιας επίσημης διοργάνωσης_. Αλλά 103 «στα πλαίσια»: εκεί στη Θεσσαλονίκη το έχουν υιοθετήσει κανονικά.

Να ξέρετε πάντως ότι στο διαδίκτυο η έκφραση στον ενικό έχει διπλάσιες χρήσεις από τον πληθυντικό. Αν όμως σας έχει κολλήσει το «στα πλαίσια», μπορείτε να ισχυριστείτε ότι είστε… λουκουνιστές.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 30, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από τα _Υπογλώσσια _του Ανδρέα Παππά:

Ένα άλλο κοινότατο λάθος είναι η διατύπωση _στα πλαίσια_ αντί του ορθού «στο πλαίσιο». Το πλαίσιο, τόσο κυριολεκτικά όσο και μεταφορικά, είναι πάντα ένα, και επομένως δεν μπορεί να γίνεται λόγος για «τα πλαίσια», εκτός και αν πρόκειται πράγματι για περισσότερα του ενός. Ετσι λοιπόν, ένα επιχείρημα διατυπώνεται «στο πλαίσιο» και όχι «στα πλαίσια» της συζήτησης που διεξάγεται. Μπορεί, ωστόσο, να πει κανείς στον κορνιζά του «με την ευκαιρία, άλλαξε και τα πλαίσια», μιλώντας για δύο ή τρεις πίνακες. Το λάθος νομίζω ότι έχει τις ρίζες του στο γεγονός ότι κάθε πλαίσιο έχει περισσότερες πλευρές, εξ ου και η σύγχυση που οδηγεί στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Αν κοιτάξει κανείς το λήμμα *πλαίσιο* του ΛΚΝ, δεν αποκλείεται να οδηγηθεί σε εσφαλμένα συμπεράσματα για τη γενική πολιτική του λεξικού. Ωστόσο, στους ορισμούς του λεξικού (και όχι σε παραδείγματα) εντόπισα πάνω από 70 περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε «στα πλαίσια» + ενικό ουσιαστικό (βλ. συνημμένο). Πιο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, που δείχνει την ταύτιση των «πλαισίων» με τα «όρια», είναι ο ορισμός του προθήματος _εσω–_: «σε σύνθετα επίθετα δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια, στα όρια που συνεπάγεται αυτό που εκφράζει το β' συνθετικό». Ή, στο λήμμα _προσδιορίζω_: «Προσδιορίζω τα όρια / τα πλαίσια μέσα στα οποία θα κινηθώ».

Πρέπει επίσης να σκεφτούμε ότι υπάρχουν πολλές αυτόνομες εκφράσεις με τα «πλαίσια» (που δεν ακολουθούνται από ουσιαστικό), π.χ.

σε αυτά τα πλαίσια
σε γενικά πλαίσια
σε λογικά πλαίσια
σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια
στα προκαθορισμένα χρονικά πλαίσια
Προφανώς επηρεάζουν κι αυτές την τάση προς τα «πλαίσια». Απενοχοποιηθήκατε ή ακόμα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Οι στατιστικές δείχνουν κι ένα σπάνιο «προνόμιο». Στη Λεξιλογία υπάρχουν:
341+ «στα πλαίσια» και μόνο
195+ «στο πλαίσιο».

Συνήθως είναι αντίστροφα τα ευρήματα! Εδώ μαζευτήκαμε όλοι οι λουκουνιστές ή μήπως... το λουκουνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν;


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2010)

Εγώ έχω απενοχοποιηθεί τελείως και χρησιμοποιώ το "στο πλαίσιο" και το "στα πλαίσια" χωρίς να πολυσκέφτομαι, παρόλο που όταν γράφω συνήθως γράφω τον ενικό. Αλλά όταν διορθώνω, δεν διορθώνω τον πληθυντικό. Από τη στιγμή που λέμε, όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις, "σε λογικά πλαίσια", είναι άτοπο να θεωρούμε λάθος το "στα πλαίσια..."

Κάποιος (που βέβαια είχε θέση εξουσίας) διόρθωνε το "στα πλαίσια" και ρωτούσε τον φταίχτη: Δηλαδή, πόσα είναι τα πλαίσια;
Η απάντηση εδώ είναι, φυσικά, 42.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2010)

sarant said:


> Η απάντηση εδώ είναι, φυσικά, 42.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2010)

42  (και ξεφυλλίζουμε μέχρι κάτω)

(Αδιάβαστη σε βρίσκω, μόνο με Ούρσουλα δεν λέει...)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2010)

Έλα, ντοκτόρ, έχω να το διαβάσω καμιά εφταετία!


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να ξέρετε πάντως ότι στο διαδίκτυο η έκφραση στον ενικό έχει διπλάσιες χρήσεις από τον πληθυντικό.


Η δική μου γενική αίσθηση, πέρα από το Google, είναι ότι ο πληθυντικός χρησιμοποιείται πολύ περισσότερο από τον ενικό, μπορεί όμως να κρίνω εξ ιδίων.

Ερώτηση προβοκατόρικη:
Θα διορθώνατε τον πληθυντικό σε ενικό, σε review τεχνικής μετάφρασης (όπου βαθμολογείται ο μεταφραστής και για κάθε λάθος αφαιρούνται πόντοι);



nickel said:


> Αν όμως σας έχει κολλήσει το «στα πλαίσια», μπορείτε να ισχυριστείτε ότι είστε… λουκουνιστές.


_Λουκουνιστές_ ή _λουκουνικοί_; (κατά το _λακανικοί_)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

stathis said:


> Η δική μου γενική αίσθηση, πέρα από το Google, είναι ότι ο πληθυντικός χρησιμοποιείται πολύ περισσότερο από τον ενικό;



Αυτή ήταν και η δική μου εντύπωση, γι' αυτό ανέφερα και τα γενικότερα ευρήματα και τα ειδικότερα, στη Λεξιλογία, σαν ανακάλυψη και έκπληξη.



stathis said:


> Ερώτηση προβοκατόρικη:
> Θα διορθώνατε τον πληθυντικό σε ενικό, σε review τεχνικής μετάφρασης (όπου βαθμολογείται ο μεταφραστής και για κάθε λάθος αφαιρούνται πόντοι);



Αυτή είναι και η ύστατη δοκιμασία όλων των σχολίων που κάνουμε για γλωσσικά φαινόμενα. Στον μαθητή που πάει να δώσει εξετάσεις ή στον μεταφραστή που δίνει δοκιμαστικό τι συμβουλή θα δώσεις; Και εκεί πάντα κουμπώνεσαι και ξαναβγάζεις τις συντηρητικές ρετσέτες. (Έχει βέβαια σημασία και το ποιος θα είναι ο διορθωτής.) Ο έλεγχος είναι άλλωστε το χαλινάρι στις γλώσσες. Το ανεξέλεγκτο του Ίντερνετ είναι που έχει βγάλει τόσο κρυμμένο πράμα στον αφρό. Και επειδή μεγάλο κομμάτι της επικοινωνίας μας γίνεται πια μέσα από τέτοια μέσα και οι επιρροές προέρχονται από τέτοια ανεξέλεγκτα μέσα, είναι ασφαλής η πρόβλεψη που λέει ότι τα «λάθη» που έχουν μια οποιαδήποτε λογική να τα στηρίζει θα επικρατούν πια πολύ πιο γρήγορα.



stathis said:


> _Λουκουνιστές_ ή _λουκουνικοί_; (κατά το _λακανικοί_)


Και Λουκουνικοί. Αλλά είπα να του δώσω πια τη διάσταση κινήματος και φιλοσοφικού ρεύματος που αποκρυσταλλώνεται όχι μόνο σε ισμό αλλά και σε —ίζειν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

stathis said:


> [...]Ερώτηση προβοκατόρικη:
> Θα διορθώνατε τον πληθυντικό σε ενικό, σε review τεχνικής μετάφρασης (όπου βαθμολογείται ο μεταφραστής και για κάθε λάθος αφαιρούνται πόντοι);
> [...]


 
Καλώς τονα κι ας άργησε. :)

Η απάντηση και σ' αυτή την ερώτηση είναι: 42. 

Εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις που "το πλαίσιο" ή "τα πλαίσια" χρησιμοποιούνται κυριολεκτικά και ίσως να έχει σημασία ο αριθμός, όχι. 
Στις αξιολογήσεις υποτιτλισμού που μου τυχαίνουν, πάντως, σπάνια χρειάζεται να κοντοσταθώ στον κώνωπα· τον καμηλιέρη κάνω συνήθως.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Κοιτάζοντας το κριμσονικό βιντεάκι που ανέβασες και κάνοντας το απαραίτητο μεταφραστικό άλμα, τολμώ να πω ότι η υπεροχή των ευρημάτων με τον ενικό, «στο πλαίσιο», μπορεί να οφείλεται στις μεταφράσεις τού _*(with)in the context of*_. Εκεί πέφτει σύννεφο ο ενικός.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Και του (with)in the framework of, τολμώ να υποθέσω.

Edit: Αυτό όμως το λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ, περίπου: 


nickel said:


> [...]Το ΛΝΕΓ χρησιμοποιεί τον ενικό, αλλά έχει χορταστική σημείωση:
> *στο πλαίσιο ή στα πλαίσια;* Η φράση αποτελεί νεολογισμό της Ελληνικής, που προήλθε πιθανότατα από το γαλλ. *dans le cadre de(s)* και ενισχύθηκε από το αγγλ. *within the frame of *(που πιθανόν να προέρχεται και αυτό από τη Γαλλική). [...]​


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

daeman said:


> Και του (with)in the framework of, τολμώ να υποθέσω.



Ναι, βέβαια, αυτό το έχει και η σημείωση του ΛΝΕΓ. Εννοώ ότι το _context_ γίνεται _συμφραζόμενα, συγκείμενο, περικείμενο, γλωσσικό περιβάλλον_ στα θέματα που συνήθως μας απασχολούν, αλλά σε άλλες μεταφράσεις σπάνια λένε _(ευρύτερο) περιβάλλον_ ή άλλα· συνήθως λένε «στο πλαίσιο».


----------

